# мандала (образование прилагательного)



## RomanBoukreev

Здравствуйте.
Как пишется "мандала" понятно, а вот как образовать грамотное прилагательное? Мандалаские обряды? Мандалуские обряды? Мандальские обряды? Или вообще не заморачиваться и использовать падеж "Обряды мандалы"? Смотрел в словаре на этом сайте и на "Грамоте". "Грамота" знает только "вандальский", отсюда вариант "мандальский". Но не факт, что и он верен.


----------



## Maroseika

Более естественным вариантом мне кажется "мандаловские" обряды (как кидала > кидаловские сайты, разг.).
Но я бы тоже выбрал "обряды мандалы". Нормативного прилагательного не существует, поэтому любой вариант будет звучать непривычно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Более естественным вариантом мне кажется "мандаловские" обряды (как кидала > кидаловские сайты, разг.).


В мандале ударение на первый слог, так что аналогия с кидалой сомнительна.
Кстати, судя по Википедии, мандала - это геометрическая фигура. Какие тогда обряды?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> В мандале ударение на первый слог, так что аналогия с кидалой сомнительна.


Согласно словарю, ударение на второй слог.


----------



## Particle

Мандалический (ая, ое, ие)


----------



## Maroseika

Particle said:


> Мандалический (ая, ое, ие)


Отличный вариант.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Согласно словарю, ударение на второй слог.


БСЭ не знает мандалы вообще, зато знает про Мандал-Гоби - город в Монголии; ударение в первой части этого названия дает на первый слог. При этом в Википедии прямо указывается, что по-монгольски _мандала_ будет _мандал._


----------



## Q-cumber

RomanBoukreev said:


> Здравствуйте.
> Как пишется "мандала" понятно, а вот как образовать грамотное прилагательное? Мандалаские обряды? Мандалуские обряды? Мандальские обряды? Или вообще не заморачиваться и использовать падеж "Обряды мандалы"? Смотрел в словаре на этом сайте и на "Грамоте". "Грамота" знает только "вандальский", отсюда вариант "мандальский". Но не факт, что и он верен.


Если под словом " мандала" имеется в виду рисунок круглой формы, который используется в (около)религиозных практиках индийского происхождения, то сама конструкция, которую вы пытаетесь создать, кажется мне семантически некорректной. 
"Обряд (практика) создания / рисования мандалы" - это понятно.  А "мандальские обряды" - это уже обряды каких-то мандальцев.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> БСЭ не знает мандалы вообще, зато знает про Мандал-Гоби - город в Монголии; ударение в первой части этого названия дает на первый слог. При этом в Википедии прямо указывается, что по-монгольски _мандала_ будет _мандал._


В монгольском вообще ударение (нефонематическое) в принципе на первом слоге, а "мандала" - слово из санскрита. При чём тут Мандал-Гоби?  Диковатая логика.
В позднем, наиболее известном нам санскрите силовых ударений нет вообще (как, например, нет их в японском). По условным правилам транслитерации на русский с санскрита ударение в этом слове должно ставиться на первый слог, но в русском, по-видимому, устоялось ударение на второй слог как более естественное.


Q-cumber said:


> А "мандальские обряды" - это уже обряды каких-то мандальцев.


"Мандальные" в крайнем случае.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> БСЭ не знает мандалы вообще, зато знает про Мандал-Гоби - город в Монголии; ударение в первой части этого названия дает на первый слог.


Ударение на второй слог на Грамоте.ру указано согласно "Русскому орфографическому словарю" под ред. В.В. Лопатина. В других орфографических словарях этого слова нет, поэтому такое ударение следует считать нормативным и единственно допустимым.


----------



## Vovan

*Roman, *как уже заметили другие, было бы правильно, если бы вы пояснили, что такое "обряды мандалы". Ведь суффиксы прилагательных имеют семантические различия: кто знает, может, и найдётся нужное именно вам прилагательное. 
Наиболее общий вариант - "мандаловский", как мне видится.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Наиболее общий вариант - "мандаловский", как мне видится.


Гм. "Амальгамовский", "тамговский", "ареновский"?


----------



## Vovan

*Awwal*, по аналогии с "калеваловский".
Например, "калеваловские мотивы в работе художника".
Возможно, это пришло в голову потому, что в примере в #1 мандала уж как-то сильно персонифицируется, что ли.

В английском используют mandalic, кстати. Поэтому версия Particle мне нравится.

Но будем надеяться, что автор ветки все же пояснит свой пример.


----------



## Vovan

Развивая тему "мандала VS крест", вспоминаем:
_крестовые походы
крестный ход_​Поэтому не исключено, что "мандаловые обряды" будет оптимальным вариантом.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> *Awwal*, по аналогии с "калеваловский".
> Например, "калеваловские мотивы в работе художника".


Это какой-то нерусский язык (13 хитов в Гугле). -ов- вообще присоединяется только к именам второго склонения. По-русски это "калевальский" (в т.ч. Калевальский р-н, например).


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> ов- вообще присоединяется только к именам второго склонения.


"-ов" и "-ев" в данном случае разве не одно и то же? Если так, то как насчёт "грушевый" (от "груша") или "бомбовый" (от "бомба")?


----------



## Oynash

Самый лучший вариант, по-моему, "обряды (создания) мандалы". Слово иностранное и описывает очень специфическое явление, поэтому любая форма будет выглядеть странной. Конечно, русский и английский сильно отличаются, и английский нам не указ, но даже там mandalic толком не используется. И сами обряды, действия, практики, связанные с мандалами ограничены, поэтому само прилагательное будет появляться редко. Стоит ли тогда его создавать? Если вы пишете текст про мандалы, то лучше озаботиться правильным склонением этого существительного во всех падежах и формах, чем создавать новое прилагательное)))
Ну а гугл выдает "мандалические": символы, танцы и т.д. Не так уж много - 80 и 280, но это уже показатель того, как носители языка придумывают новое слово по аналогии с "тантрический"))))


Vovan said:


> Развивая тему "мандала VS крест", вспоминаем:
> _крестовые походы
> крестный ход_​Поэтому не исключено, что "мандаловые обряды" будет оптимальным вариантом.


А вот крест и мандалу вы хорошо сравнили, но впо-русски мы же не говорим "крестные или крестовые обряды". К тому же крест - мужского рода, а мандала - женского. Я думал в этом направлении и в род и уперся: есть сандаловый, но сандал - мужского рода. Тогда уж сравнивать мандалу и икону, но снова проблема: нет у нас "иконных обрядов". Зато есть "иконопочитание")))) А иконический - вообще в русском языке слабо связан с иконой)


----------



## Vovan

Oynash said:


> по-русски мы же не говорим "крестные или крестовые обряды"


Да, но...


> Кре́стный ход – 1) Православный обряд, осуществляемый в форме...


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> "-ов" и "-ев" в данном случае разве не одно и то же? Если так, то как насчёт "грушевый" (от "груша") или "бомбовый" (от "бомба")?


Да, верно. Правильнее было бы рассматривать весь комплекс -овск-, конечно (хотя рассмотренные примеры и являются новообразованиями, в др.-рус. такое словообразование было невозможно; ср. стар. грушныи (XVII в.)).


----------

